# Still feel horrible with unexplainable pains...



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes, I finally called it surgery because technically it was... I don't know what all went on, but I know biopsies were taken and I'm waiting to follow up...I'm still generally tired/weak, which is understandable... but I also feel sick trying to eat a whole lot. It's complete baby steps... Can it really take awhile? My body is just so revolted from everything that even if I'm hungry, it's more or less a pain of "please don't put anything in me yet, you've done enough to me!". I also have a horrible time trying to sleep comfortably - my right shoulder is KILLING me! Why, I don't know... It's the muscle on the inside leading up the front.. not sure exactly, would have to look it up. Anyways, it's like it's been pulled at and I wonder if it would have anything to do with the EGD part and where they might've taken samples?The WEIRDEST thing is that I have tried to push to see if any stool would pass (by now... procedure was on Monday) and whenever I push down there, it pulls the muscle in my shoulder! This has seemed to heighten the pain (ever since it first happened).... Which is more concerning to me right now than the fact that I can't feel anything going on with my back end and have resorted to using baby wipes (stool just hangs when I'm "done") and wearing pads because I don't know what will happen.I just don't understand the shoulder/chest muscle! It is more closer to the shoulder joint, but at the front... *trying to best describe it*. That is just so weird to be connected that way...Does anyone have any clue?? LOL


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ashers.. I hate to tell ya this.. but that's exactly where my pain was during my Gall Bladder attacks; upper right shoulder blade.. under my armpit and around to the front, right to my sternum.Now maybe just having the EGD would cause some soreness there.... but I don't know. Haven't ever had one of those.I assume you had to do a cleanout for these procedures. So you may not have much stool in there depending on how much you have eaten in the last few days. You could though have some gas in there as I believe they use air during a colonoscopy. (That one I have had.) And the pain you are feeling could be gas as well. But I don't know.I would give the Doc's office a call and see if what you are experiencing is routine. Ya know.. just to be on the safe side.Hope you feel better soon.BQ


----------



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi there.I do believe shoulder 'tip' pin is linked to the gallbladder...referred pain via the nervous sytem.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Really??Please, anyone else who can share their two cents, do say so. That is interesting...I mean, I'm not freaking but if a few more of you say so, I'll mention it to the doc - I don't think I've ever really had my gallbladder looked at (ponders). It's MY right at the front, kinda pulling in along the top bone... Wow, I remember Anatomy well! Sorry, my mind is blank for some reason...I actually had SUCH a hard time getting a nap in today because it would seem I need extra pillows to hold that shoulder up. I'm generally ok, but it got majorly worse when physically doing work... as well as when I used my lower muscles to try and push stool.But yes, I'm pretty darn empty still - drank the 4L GoLytely (yuck)... so my stomach is NOT liking me much...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I dunno if gall bladder pain goes to the front of the shoulder by the collar bone. Usually the pain gets referred to the upper back by the shoulder blade.You could have pulled something when you were rolled over if you resisted or anything. I think they usually roll people onto their sides for the colonoscopy.I haven't had a pull up that way, so I usually never made any of my rib pain worse with a BM, but some of the torso muscles can pull on a lot of things.Sounds like bad enough pain you should talk to the doctor to make sure nothing funny is going on (either with the shoulder or anything else)


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

COLLAR BONE! THAT'S the word I was looking for! But yes, it extends up there, mostly on the front, and is clearly off to my right side. Very strange... before I was sedated, they had me get into position on my side, but I was laying on my left, not my right. Still doesn't really explain why flexing the rectum muscles would pull this one?!I say a couple more days and if it's still kicking, I'll go to a clinic. I don't know how to explain that one though


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Ash, sorry you're still not feeling well. {{{HUGS}}}Yes, I agree with Kathleen -- gallbladder pain extends mostly to the upper back where the shoulder blades are (and mostly the right shoulder blade).Maybe when they took the upper GI biopsy or when they get the camera in, that a bit of your esophagus got hit a lil hard? That may extend the pain to the collar bone? And good idea checking with a dr. if this doesn't go away in a couple days.Hope you feel better soon. Thinking of you. Keep us posted!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ashers my GB pain did NOT go into my collar bone area at all. It was down lower.. literally in my arm pit and around in a line right to my sternum or the diaphragm area. So if you are having collar bone are pain... it's probably NOT your GB.Definitely check in with the Doc who performed the EGD or your regular Doc if it doesn't wane off.Hope it goes away on it's own and if not, that your Doc can help you out with this.It could just be a strained muscle somewhere.BQ


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Cherrie said:


> Maybe when they took the upper GI biopsy or when they get the camera in, that a bit of your esophagus got hit a lil hard? That may extend the pain to the collar bone?


That's what I assumed. It's just so weird that this muscle is pulled/strained... it's as if my arm got twisted around the wrong way or something.. It's not just a "twinge"; I'm no newbie to pulling muscles in my back, and this feels like it's pulled.I guess I just won't do any housework for awhile!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hi Asher.Why did they take biopsy?Buy a mini-hot water bottle and put it on you rigth side of the colon.Perhaps u have trapped gas that irradiate your rigth side.I hope this help.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Spasman,They didn't really say WHY they were doing the biopsies... I think he just wanted to cover ALL the bases while he had the chance... As this is the first colonoscopy for me that I had to beg for...Quick question - they said there were no polyps... but what other problems could the biopsy confirm? I think they took tissue from the top half for celiac at least... but the bottom... I mean, maybe cancer I guess, but I'm not sure what else?LOL I managed to pass a lot of gas in recovery... but occasionally have a "hot" burst of wind to pass....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Cancer usually starts in the polyps so just lining biopsies are not about cancers.There is a disorder called microscopic colitis. You cannot see the changes with the scope. You have to take a sample and look under the microscope. That is the sort of thing the rule out when they take some biopsies down below and there isn't a polyp. If they see any area of inflammation (which can happen from some of the preps or an acute illness as well as something chronic) they usually take a bit there because looking at that under a microscope tells them what the reason is for that inflammation. They may take them when they don't see anything at all. Mostly a while you are in there you might as well take it now rather than decide later that maybe some symptom means they should go back in and take a sample.


----------



## MyOwnSavior (Dec 21, 2006)

Just to jump in at the end of this topic...Whenever I have those procedures done my shoulder always hurts afterwards. I remember when I had a colonscopy/endoscopy done, just an endoscopy, and other surgeries, my shoulder always hurt afterwards. I always presumed it was just because of the way they had me laying in the OR - probably in a position that my shoulder was not used to being in, and so of course subsequently hurt afterwards. The fact that it happened right after your procedure would strongly suggest to me that this is what's wrong in your case as well, though of course it's something to keep an eye on and follow up with your doctor about if it persists.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

MOS - Sounds like you know what I'm talking about...It hasn't been bothersome for the last couple of days, so maybe it did have something to do with my position during the procedure.I'm finally caught up to eating full meals for the most part... but I haven't needed to go! It's like I'm not ready.... does that make any sense? Maybe it just won't open up yet because it's irritated..? lolI don't know... I finally tried to push something out today because it's been a week and I feel I need to go... All that came out was the chunky-liquid stool just like the result of my prep! What's up with that?? I mean, I drank the GoLytely and I've never passed THAT kind of stool before... why am I able to "spew" out a bit more of it but a week after it was done?I'm just glad I bought some baby wipes... *phew* Totally needed it because even though it's not much, it's messy!I don't know how long some of you have experienced certain things after procedures... so is this maybe something I should call the doctor with?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

As long as you are passing something you should be OK.It is kind of common after a flush out to not need to go for a few days. A lot depends on your typical stool frequency/transit time. Especially if you didn't really eat much for a few days afterward. No residue means not much to pass and what you have doesn't move well.It isn't uncommon if you get a bit constipated for the body to "flush" out the stool that isn't moving well with more liquid stool. So basically I'm not surprised by what is going on, but if you aren't going well after 3-4 days of normal eating I'd at least consider doing something to make myself go.If you don't pass anything for a couple of days (including farts) that would be where I'd start to get worried.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Kathleen...I've been eating rather consistently, it's just the type and quantity... for example, the clear fluids and soft food.... Then I also had to wait to regain my appetite. You'd think there would be enough in there by now to pass something (gas hasn't been a problem)....What worried me is that it was still that bile looking & sour smelling liquid from the prep. That would have been lost somewhere........ ? *shrugs*I can see being somewhat constipated - I notice that even when I try to push, it doesn't feel right as if the muscles are still strained from the colonoscopy.Kind of sucks that I'm waiting until March 3rd to hear results... I had asked him to look at the issue of pelvic floor... ?


----------



## cookiebot (Jan 19, 2009)

sorry to hear you're not feeling well!i don't know anything about gallbladders, but i do know about colonoscopy. my best friend is a prep nurse for this lovely "procedure", since i have ibs she gives me all the good details on the colon. stimulating conversation. anyhow, your shoulder pain sounds exactly like what she describes is the "worst symptom post op". there is usually quite a bit of air pushed into you during a colonoscopy. shoulder and chest pains are always a huge complaint from patients. there is a lot of air that gets trapped inside, and really no good way to let go of it. some even think they are having a heart attack after the surgery. she said it sometimes takes a week or so to pass. i know you're probably thinking "i know gas, and gas doesn't feel like this". but don't poopoo it.- figuratively.. sorry i had to. but it can be described as extreme pain. but maybe ask your doc or find others who have had the same procedure to see if they've felt this shoulder pain before. not that you shouldn't take gallbladder or other serious conditions as realistic possibilities. i'm just hoping for you that it's something less severe!good luck!


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi cookiebot!Thanks so much... That does make a lot of sense though! I can see that being it.The shoulder pain is gone, but I still haven't had a proper BM.... how much longer can I wait though? I've managed a TINY bit of "mush" (in which baby wipes were required), but have to push it... Which is weird because even though I recently suffered from D, I was having normal daily BMs before this...


----------

